# Looking for a setter?



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I has asking around today about getting a female setter pup. There is a Ch. Shady Hills Bean X Ch. Cracklin Tailspeed litter due. These should be some superior grouse dogs but way out of price range. I always wanted a Cracklin tailspeed thats what I was looking for when I got Hunter.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

What's the price?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

More than what a retired person on a fixed income can afford. Go to ShaddyHills web site they maybe listed.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> More than what a retired person on a fixed income can afford. Go to ShaddyHills web site they maybe listed.


 The Foremans don't have trouble moving pups apparently the last litter listed is from March of 2007. :lol:
I thought Bean and Speed were both male dogs? Which do I have wrong? :help:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Bean, she won the invitational last spring when it was here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Now you see why when they said I could have(buy) a pup I said no!!!! Between the two of them they have won everything there is to win in cover dog. Breedings like this don't happen much at least that's what I'm trying to sell to the wife. Doesn't matter how much I beg I'm not goin to get one.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Jonathon.
Anyone,
how old is Speed?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Thanks Jonathon.
> Anyone,
> how old is Speed?


Not sure, but he won the 2004 Foster Award. Presuming he was at least derby age when he won, that would make him a minimum of 8 or 9.


----------



## Milo (Aug 19, 2009)

From looking at Shady Hill's site, if I'm not wrong, pups are $600.00. What's the going price for pups in your area?


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I did not think Speed was still producing.
BBMc


----------



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

AI or frozen seman maybe sounds like a really nice litter though


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I had heard Speed was sterile also. Then I heard the owner just quit breeding him for awhile. I believe one of Bobby dogs is a Speed pup.You won't touch one of these pups for 600.00 at that price I'de take at least three of them!!!! If your looking for a barging price on a dog 6x Ch. ThunderHill Zeus X RUCh.GrouseRiver Zena just had 13 pups. But there are pointers not setters. These also come from generation of winning cover dogs and at 500.00 eachthats a deal I think but I don't know crap about pointers but I have seen both of these run and Zena is on the same string with Hunter.


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Speed is about 12. I looked into breeding to him about 3 years ago and he was already sterile. As I recall, Mike Cooper had collected him when he was about 6.

SRB


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Worm Dunker said:


> I had heard Speed was sterile also. Then I heard the owner just quit breeding him for awhile. I believe one of Bobby dogs is a Speed pup.You won't touch one of these pups for 600.00 at that price I'de take at least three of them!!!! If your looking for a barging price on a dog 6x Ch. ThunderHill Zeus X RUCh.GrouseRiver Zena just had 13 pups. But there are pointers not setters. These also come from generation of winning cover dogs and at 500.00 eachthats a deal I think but I don't know crap about pointers but I have seen both of these run and Zena is on the same string with Hunter.


Actually the bitch is Grouse River Sheena. Sheena is an exceptional pointer. I've watched her in training and competition since she was a pup.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I think this is a picture of Bean. It sure looks like the Inv. trophy and Rudy was runner up.








[/IMG]


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> I think this is a picture of Bean. It sure looks like the Inv. trophy and Rudy was runner up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're spot-on Terry, I was at that one.


----------



## rscover (Jan 11, 2011)

is there any information on this litter, when pups are expected, contact info?. also another setter litter to be bandied about is billie babe, any info there? thanks


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

rscover said:


> is there any information on this litter, when pups are expected, contact info?. also another setter litter to be bandied about is billie babe, any info there? thanks


Word has it that she will be bred this spring.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Other than a little brown on the face and some junk hanging down you would think they were from the same litter instead of half sister and brother two years apart. For a couple Ceder Savages from Ny. they sure breed a consistence dog.








[/IMG]

You can go to their web site get their phone number and call.


----------



## rscover (Jan 11, 2011)

was figuring on contacting beanies owner, or billies owner. anybody with any info can email [email protected]. thanks


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just talked to the Formans. Bean is the only dog they breed this fall. The pups have NOT been born YET. I ask them if Chip(I have no idea how to spell his last name)who also breeds winning cover dog setters breed anything this fall. They don't think he did.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Sheena is not a runner up champion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

Just seen another litter that would be hard to pass up. Long gone madison is going to be bred to Long gone buckwheat. I would imagine that would cost a pretty penny for a pup though.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

up-hunter said:


> Just seen another litter that would be hard to pass up. Long gone madison is going to be bred to Long gone buckwheat. I would imagine that would cost a pretty penny for a pup though.


Did Buckwheat get any placements last Fall?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

up-hunter said:


> Just seen another litter that would be hard to pass up. Long gone madison is going to be bred to Long gone buckwheat. I would imagine that would cost a pretty penny for a pup though.


I'd be surprised if any of those were available to the public.


----------



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

I agree scott they will most likely keep most for evaluation, but if your looking for a prospect it would be worth the call, because females of that caliber are not bred often.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

up-hunter said:


> I agree scott they will most likely keep most for evaluation, but if your looking for a prospect it would be worth the call, because females of that caliber are not bred often.


Did you place your deposit?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> Did Buckwheat get any placements last Fall?


Just looked it up; as far as I can tell, BuckWheat hasn't had a placement after attaining shooting dog age and has never had a placement of any kind in any of the lake states. He was a pretty successful derby though in his home stomping grounds winning the NE Gr CH although his two derby wins had relatively small fields of only 7 and 16 dogs.
In an ideal world, I'd want to see some placements on the dog outside of the East and would need to see him prove himself as mature shooting dog before assigning him star status.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

rscover Billy won't be breed till fall. Chip did breed the 2010 Mi. Woodcock Ch. to one of Tim Tuffs females. They told me the name but I forgot it already. The Bean pups are due the end of the month but were all headed to Ky. I believe they said they would be down there till the end of March. A friend called and said Leeann Parnell just had a litter sired by Ch Tehharr Elvis. He said her female has some horse back placements.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a dandy litter for the setterphile: http://keystonesetters.com/


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

2ESRGR8 said:


> This is a dandy litter for the setterphile: http://keystonesetters.com/


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

A couple years ago when I first began my search to figure out what I wanted to buy in a cover dog they(Murry's) were breeding either Madison or Daisey to one of their males. He mentioned it when I was talking to him trying to figure this whole setter/coverdog business out. Anyway the short answer is that the entire would only be going to active cover dog trialers. He wanted to make sure they were in the hands of people that were going to actively work/trial with the dogs and the price tag was around $1,100 or $1,200 a pup.

You can buy their pick of litters from other breedings though. Price tags very


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> This is a dandy litter for the setterphile: http://keystonesetters.com/


Scott,

That does look like a darn nice litter. Craig is an astute breeder and Keystone's Red Rage is a male we have on our radar to use at stud. Craig spent some time hunting with a mutual friend in Wisconsin this year and he was very impressed with Red Rage. I am pretty sure his call name is Mickey.

Another interesting litter will be whelped in Michigan in mid-March. I have some bias on this one. Dave TerHaar was over last week and bred a sister to TerHaar's Elvis to our Jack dog. She was the real deal as a derby but was injured and retired from trialing. Dave might already have all the reservations he is going to take on this litter until they are whelped but it would be worth checking with him.

SRB


----------



## rscover (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks w/d for the info.


----------



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

I think bryan wood is breeding grouse river princess to terhaar's elvis not sure i think princess produced some really nice dogs when bred to shadyhills billy, could be wrong.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Aren't they done breeding? Anything breed now would be off age wouldn't it? Trials start in April could you get a female back in shape to compete?


----------



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

wd that was something that surprised me about the long gone madison litter, they said they will not breed her till just before or after the invatational.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

She could be one of those dogs that just doesn't come in to heat in the fall. A buddy of my had a pointer that way. So he never breed her even though he got her from Bob Whele. He just wouldn't have off age dogs.


I did see on the cover dog trading post some Ch. breed setter pups here in Mi. for sale. I have see the dam run and CraklinTail Speed are gradsire on one side. I sure wish I could afford some Speed!!!


----------



## B Peters (Jun 10, 2006)

Terry as long as the pups are born before I believe July 1st [might be June 1st] they will not be off age . We are planning on breeding our Sadie in Feb.so her pups should be born in April Brent


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

fishinlk said:


> ................trying to figure this whole setter/coverdog business out. ...............


Have you been successful?


----------

